

Apple disrupting point-of-sale - Cherian_Abraham
http://www.droplabs.co/?p=141

======
HamMan_0
So Apple's potential use of self-checkout is being viewed as some amazing
move? If this is the case, my local chain drugstore and supermarket are
brilliant because they have had this in place for the last two years. I guess
if they were employing some sort of NFC/pay-with-your-handset technology that
could be considered something, but I don't see any mention of Apple doing that
in this piece.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
But it goes beyond that. Your local chains make you go through a pre-installed
POS for payment. Square disrupted the POS by setting it free inside the store,
each store rep armed with their own POS running on a smartphone. Apple, by
doing this has eliminated traditionally held notions of a POS altogether.

The POS now runs inside YOUR Smartphone, inside their app. You can browse the
aisles, take all the time you need and when ready, check out with out having
to wait in line (which you still had to, at your local chain) and with out
needing to find a store rep. That is why I called it as re-inventing the
checkout experience. It didnt merely parallel the existing POS experience.

~~~
Hyena
A grocery store is different. It may process anywhere from 1 to 100 items per
person, some of whose prices will depend on weight. Your local chains will
probably always make you go through a pre-installed POS for payment and you
will probably always appreciate that fact. The volume is high enough to
benefit greatly from specialized tools.

Apple can do this because it sells low-volume, predictably-priced items out of
its stores. Theft is probably deterred largely by the expense of the items
they sell accessories for; far fewer of their customers will want or need to
steal. This is the next step for Apple. The next step for your grocery is to
identify items automatically, sort and package for carryout.

------
checker
I might be missing something, but how will the stores prevent theft? Will I
have to show my receipt to a salesperson after checking myself out?

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
The items Apple will start off with, are accessories which are low volume,
lower priced. If theft in this scenario would be a problem tomorrow, then it
should have been a problem today; as Apple only gives you an email receipt and
I have not come across a scenario where I had to show the receipt on my way
out. Hope that answers your question.

~~~
r00fus
This move is only disruptive if it replaces a good chunk of current usage...
without handling common and higher margin items, this is not going to disrupt
anyone, just streamline Apple Store processes.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
Being disruptive does not mean that you do everything on day one. This is how
you start.

